# HBO "Luck" season pass



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

I setup a season pass to record the new HBO series "Luck" which starts on January 29. I used "New episodes only" and noticed that it didn't show up in the list of shows to be recorded. I looked at the guide data and all episodes are reported as repeats. This might be fixed before the show premieres, but be aware of this if you are creating a season pass.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

shiffrin said:


> I setup a season pass to record the new HBO series "Luck" which starts on January 29. I used "New episodes only" and noticed that it didn't show up in the list of shows to be recorded. I looked at the guide data and all episodes are reported as repeats. This might be fixed before the show premieres, but be aware of this if you are creating a season pass.


According to both IMDB and zap2it, the pilot episode was shown in December and the first new episode is February 5th so what you are seeing in the schedule is correct - re-runs of the pilot episode.


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

lpwcomp said:


> According to both IMDB and zap2it, the pilot episode was shown in December and the first new episode is February 5th so what you are seeing in the schedule is correct - re-runs of the pilot episode.


I hadn't noticed that - thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> According to both IMDB and zap2it, the pilot episode was shown in December and the first new episode is February 5th so what you are seeing in the schedule is correct - re-runs of the pilot episode.


While what they are doing is _technically _correct, they are making a mistake by following the letter of the law so tightly.

The showing in December was advertised as a sneak peek. I did not watch it for several reasons I won't bore you with. Yet I have every intention of watching this series. And now the the true airing of the pilot won't record without some manual intervention.

Dumb dumb dumb.

PS: Thanks for the heads up!:up:


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

astrohip said:


> While what they are doing is _technically _correct, they are making a mistake by following the letter of the law so tightly.
> 
> The showing in December was advertised as a sneak peek. I did not watch it for several reasons I won't bore you with. Yet I have every intention of watching this series. And now the the true airing of the pilot won't record without some manual intervention.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more!

And I was wondering what was going on with that SP. I was blaming it on a TiVo bug.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

astrohip said:


> While what they are doing is _technically _correct, they are making a mistake by following the letter of the law so tightly.
> 
> The showing in December was advertised as a sneak peek. I did not watch it for several reasons I won't bore you with. Yet I have every intention of watching this series. And now the the true airing of the pilot won't record without some manual intervention.
> 
> ...


Who is making a mistake? TiVo gets their guide data from TMS who gets the OAD from Showtime. Is TMS or TiVo supposed to make an exception for this series or this situation? There would probably be people who set up an FRO SP in December who would complain about the first episode being recorded again.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> Who is making a mistake? TiVo gets their guide data from TMS who gets the OAD from Showtime. Is TMS or TiVo supposed to make an exception for this series or this situation? There would probably be people who set up an FRO SP in December who would complain about the first episode being recorded again.


What's better, that it record twice, or not at all? Which way is it better to err?

The showing in December was called a sneak peak. For people who know when a series premieres and set up an SP accordingly, it won't work. It's as simple as that.

There is a huge difference between being technically correct, and using common sense. If just being right was enough, this thread wouldn't exist.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

*sigh*. It has nothing to do with being "right". It is that it would be, in your words, "dumb, dumb, dumb" for either TMS or TiVo to make an exception for this one show. How were they to know anyway? Or are they supposed to monitor every show and note "The first showing of this was a 'sneak peak' so the actual original air date is the next showing."? My point also was that whatever they did, someone was going to complain. Which option is better is irrelevant.

Actually, my main point is that this is in the hands of HBO and neither TMS nor TiVo has any control of it.


----------

